# BACH keeps it green - continued



## itywltmt

(Seriously, only 10 pictures or videos per post?)

Bach Re-invented

All things considered, the whole "Bach transcription" phenomenon is a much more recent thing - mainly from the 19th to 20th centuries. Let me point out a handful of examples.

*Sir Edward Elgar's *orchestration of the Prelude (Fantasy) and Fugue, in C minor for organ, BWV 537:






The _chaconne _from Bach's solo violin partita BWV 1004, adapted by *Busoni*:

http://www.pianosociety.com/cms/index.php?section=870

*Mahler's *re-orchestration of the _Air on the G String_ from Bach's Third orchestral suite, BWV 1068






Back tomorrow with my first of two blogs featuring Viennese music for New Year's.

*Today on my Friday Blog is my Year In Review post. Please read mu French and English musings - and sample some of my YouTube favourites for 2011 - on ITYWLTMT.*


----------

